# hows my form?



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

perfect, from what i can see


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

sorry, pic is up^^^


----------



## hoytshooter101 (Dec 20, 2010)

hoytshooter10 said:


> hows my form?


Haha our names are almost identical


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

relax front shoulder. relax bow hand stand up straight(dont lean back) lengthen draw length. dont tilt your head into the bow, bring the string into your face


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, i think ur dl is a lil too short, u seem to have the string away from you face, the string should touch the tip of your nose, and ur bow arm should be straight.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

okay thanks guys!!! hows this?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha, i gotcha guys!! i was bored and was screwing around with my moms bow!! that form is terrible eh???


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I actually think the first picture is better.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

isnt that your old bow dylan?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

two bows ago, i had a micro midas 3, then the hoyt, then the bowtech, now my current two


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

LimbsaverKeenan said:


> relax front shoulder. relax bow hand stand up straight(dont lean back) lengthen draw length. dont tilt your head into the bow, bring the string into your face


i second that motion


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it was a joke


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I was about to say 'good gracious it looks like the kids scared to shoot the bow or something" lol!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought the first pic looked pretty terrible!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

lol, its my moms bow, and i was screwing around and tried to have the worst form possible. and i posted it under my old AT name lol


----------

